# For Those Who Suffer Solipsism



## nectarios82 (Sep 9, 2013)

We all know Solipsism is Rubbish. But when you are in that state of mind, you believe different. My suggestion to those of you who suffer with this is to take ONE DAY. Take the whole day off, get some pizza, a warm blanket and a quiet room with a flat screen TV.

.......And spend ONE WHOLE DAY...."Keeping up with the Kardashians"

Seriously. Order a whole season on iTunes or on Time warner Cable on Demand.

Stay home and watch the whole season. Pay special attention to their Egos. How they act, how they act in front of the camera. Study their attitudes and what not.

Believe me. After spending a few hours with the Kardashians, YOU WONT FEEL ALONE ANYMORE

People are real man, and so are you. Even if you just catch fifteen minutes of them on E! and see what I mean, you will be tempted to watch the whole season and will come out of this state of mind. I promise!

There will be some of you who will laugh at this or call me crazy, but hey. it works!


----------



## Jurgen (Aug 3, 2013)

Exactly. Now, whenever I think about Solipsism, I keep in mind that if everyone else were simply figments of my imagination, I never would've consented half of these celebrities into existence.


----------



## Jurgen (Aug 3, 2013)

There's only a hint of truth to Solipsism, and that's "I have my opinion and you have yours".


----------



## nectarios82 (Sep 9, 2013)

Jurgen said:


> Exactly. Now, whenever I think about Solipsism, I keep in mind that if everyone else were simply figments of my imagination, I never would've consented half of these celebrities into existence.


LOL sooooooo true!


----------



## nectarios82 (Sep 9, 2013)

i never said i liked the kardashians. im just saying , watching them makes me feel better


----------



## Jurgen (Aug 3, 2013)

I love watching The Kardashians, makes me feel less messed up.


----------



## nectarios82 (Sep 9, 2013)

u being sarcastic?


----------



## Jurgen (Aug 3, 2013)

Not at all


----------



## nectarios82 (Sep 9, 2013)

eh, u get the idea


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

This whole thing about Solipsism is rubbish, do ur selves a favour and don't associate with it.


----------

